# Roller video



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha All,

This is a video showing what the true performing roller is supposed to look like in the air. (and no it's not my video or pigeons) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XbNwbxIDNs


----------



## -UNKNOWN- (Jan 28, 2009)

these arnt even that good... but the best ive seen but not the worst either


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

there you go!
top quality roller pigeons!
these are brian mc cormicks bird,(sorry if the names spell wrong)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RImKb4Ohbbo

copy and paste...


-fou


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Mighty fine birds!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Rollers are fascinating birds!

I've wondered how they know when to roll, how many times to roll and how do they keep from colliding with each other??

I remember seeing a video a long time ago, here on PT, that showed a roller rolling in slow motion.

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing Dexter, I love watching their acrobatic antics/performances! 

That is a good one too, fresnobirdman, thanks for sharing that link!


----------

